# Minibow vs Eclipse?



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

I am looking at the different tanks trying to price them out. I have heard that both Minibow and Eclipse are good. Is one better then the other? Has anyone had any issues with either?
Thanks


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I've never used the Minibow, but I have 2 corner 5 gallon Eclipse tanks. Simply put - I love them. They have the bio-wheel (which is great), and they are quiet. I've never had an issue with them. I think the Minibow is a little cheaper than the Eclipse - but if you are lucky you can find the Eclipse on sale at Petsmart every so often.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I haven't used either, but both have been recommended on here by many people. Both seem to be the popular choice for Betta tanks! 
As far as price range, I think the Minbows are cheaper. Someone posted on here about finding a 2.5 gallon on Amazon for $22 free shipping!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have both my boys in a mini bow 2.5g desktop and they seem to love it, Jasper's the oldest so he knows more about it..but he seems to love it, having his own space and all.
As for me I love the smallness of the tank and the fact that it's big enough for the filter it come's with and a 25w heater. 

I'd recommend it too anyone that's looking for a small / quiet tank.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The big difference is this: Eclipse filtration is awesome. Almost too awesome for bettas. The mini-bow comes with a gentler filter. Also, eclipses (except for the explorer) come with a fluorescent light, wheras I believe the mini-bow comes with an incandescent.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Is one light better then the other? Is the Eclipse filter too harsh? Because I read that the Minibow filter is quite big.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The eclipse filter is big lol it just fits in the hood.

Fluorescent lights can grow plants, eclipse lights cannot that it the main difference. You might be able to screw an incandescent into a minibow though I have never tried it.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I had to purchase fluorescent lights for my tank. But it wasn't expensive. It came with an incandescent light. My filter is fine in my eclipse. It's not too rough for the bettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have both now and If you can afford it I would go with the eclipse. The filter system is great and its quiet. Plus if your betta cant stand the flow its easily buffered.

The minibow (at least the one I just bought) Doesn't come with a heater. The filter for it takes up a lot of room although it is very gentle. The light is incandescent and doesn't put much light out at all. I'm trying to find a fluorescent that will go into it instead.


The only draw back to the eclipse is its hard to feed through as the door is made to open up to the filter. Most people have to lift the hood to feed.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

1fish2fish, what size Eclipse do you have? With mine, The entire lid lifts up and the filter sits in the frame.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the 5 gal eclipse hex and I absolutley love it. It is by far my favorite tank of all the ones that I've had. The filters are cheap, and my guy Midas loves it.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Elaina said:


> I have the 5 gal eclipse hex and I absolutley love it. It is by far my favorite tank of all the ones that I've had. The filters are cheap, and my guy Midas loves it.


I thought that it came with a filter?? Now i am comfused. But it sounds like the eclipse would be the better one to go with.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

The filter replacement cartridges are cheap.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Ohhh okay, i get it now. Sorry, I am a bit slow tonight! How often do they need to be replaced?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have an eclipse 3. The way the hood is designed the door opens up over top of the filter... making it hard to feed through the door. This makes me have to completely remove the top to feed which is somewhat of a hassel.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I replace mine monthly, and everything seems to work well(not really sure if you're supposed to more often lol). I've had no problems with it at all. I really reccomend it!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Ohh I forgot that the 3 gallon had that lid. The 5 gallon hex and corner are the two that were unique in the lid format now that I think about it. I replace my monthly, maybe a week or so longer depending on how dirty the tank is and how the flow is.


----------



## lowspeedhighdrag (Sep 22, 2009)

I originally had a minibow 2.5 but upgraded to an eclipse 6 for the following reasons. The minibow has dim and hot incandescent lighting. This can be upgraded to fluorescent with a CFL bulb. However you will notice that the light and filter are configured in such a way that 50% of the bulb overlies the filter, creating a tremendous algae problem. 

Additionally my brother has an eclipse six in which his water parameters are always perfect. I was constantly battling ammonia and having to do water changes. This is probably due to the increased size and the (even proportinally) much greater filtration in the eclipse. Neither of our bettas has had trouble with the filter current.

The only disadvantage of the eclipse is the useless "feeding door". You will have to lift the whole hood off to feed if you do not want food getting in your filter.

Go with the larger and better designed eclipse six over the minibows. You will be happier in the long run. Also the price difference is largely negated when you consider the price of the CFL upgrade bulb which you will almost certainly want. Then factor in the cost of the amquel or stress coat you will be buying when you have to do every other day water changes!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I have a 2.5 gallon minibow, and I have to say the filter is too bulky and causes more trouble than what its worth. I immediately discarded the filter and added a red sea deco nano flilter(which is by the way an awesome filter!). Despite the drawback of the filter, my fish seems to enjoy his tank. I actually like the light it comes with since it heats his tank up perfectly that i don't need a heater


----------



## lowspeedhighdrag (Sep 22, 2009)

There are two versions of the minibow. There is the pre-2009 model and the 2009 version. The old version has a whisper 3 gallon type internal filter that goes entirely inside the tank and under the hood. The 2009 version has a custom integrated filter that was designed specifically for the tank, takes up less room, and looks much nicer.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The minibow I just bought must be pre 2009 then bc it has the gigantic filter. I'm looking into getting the RSDN filter like Scienceluvr8 (and its on sale at petco.com now )

Once I get a fluorescent light and the small filter it should be a great little tank.


----------



## leesamurmur (Nov 23, 2009)

I spent a lot of time recently debating this in-store. I went with the eclipse simply because I heard the filtration (and Bio-Wheel) were great. I really like it - I got the Corner 5 - and it fits perfectly on my desk here in my dorm (and I can see the entire aquarium). I also liked how it looked much better than the Minibow, but that's just personal preference.

One qualm I have though is the aforementioned filtration. My male betta doesn't seem to like it much, and spends more time hiding away from the current. When I turned off the filter earlier, he was zooming around and having fun. Obviously I don't want to turn the filter off completely, because I love WHAT it does. So how does one "buffer" it, to perhaps make the flow lighter?

Thanks! And good luck with your decision!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you put up pics of your filter? The way I buffer my eclipse 3 is to buy a new aquarium sponge.. boil it. then cut it so it covers the out flow and just barely touches the water. Then take rubber bands and attach it to the filter making sure they do not interfere with the bio-wheel. Make sure you cut notches into the sponge where the rubber bands are so it doesn't wrap around the out flow but just sits against it straightly.

I hope that makes sense LOL I can put up pics if you like.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes please, pictures would be useful!


----------

